# How many Buttkickers does it take.....



## MrPorterhouse

I wanted to know, how many Buttkickers are used in an average sized couch? theater chair? Do you mount one unit per Butt?:bigsmile:


----------



## RSH

One should be sufficient. 

There are two ways of mounting the subwoofers:

1. one per chair
2. one or several in the platform (depending on the platform size).

The first method will give you more localized and precise effect. The Berkline offers this option in their recliners and installs them this way. It will work better with the subwoofer because of the fact that the single chair does not weight as much. The buttkickers are very fast, and there is not going to be any delay between the sound coming from the sub and the movement generated by the buttkicker.

The second method will give you more of a "whole room" shaking effect, but since much more mass needs to be moved may not be as precise.

You will find people who would like one method over another. I like the one per chair method better- it puts you right into the movie, and it works the best with your subwoofer.


----------



## chhelo

Will have three chairs all connected together in a row. I was planning 2 LFE's per couch.

Other post have stated they are only running the amp at 1/3 to 1/2.

I was going to get 2 amps and parrallel 2 LFE on each couch.

Thought about installing in the platform but do not want the delay.

What do you think?

Chuck


----------



## RSH

One amplifier will easily drive 4 buttkickers.


----------



## chhelo

But will 2 LFE's provide adeqate response to each 3 seat couch.

Chuck


----------



## RSH

More than enough, if the chairs are connected together...


----------



## chhelo

Roman

Thanks for the info.

Chuck


----------



## RSH

Sure thing :R


----------



## salvasol

chhelo said:


> Will have three chairs all connected together in a row. I was planning 2 LFE's per couch. Other post have stated they are only running the amp at 1/3 to 1/2. I was going to get 2 amps and parrallel 2 LFE on each couch. Thought about installing in the platform but do not want the delay.What do you think? Chuck



Did you installed the buttkickers???? .... I would like to ask you how did you do it. I have two rows of 3 seats each, one row is in a riser and the other is not.
I been thinking to add a buttkicker too, but I'm not sure if one will be enough (attached to riser) .... since I have a floating laminated floor (foam between concrete floor and laminate); I'm not sure if this will have an effect on all seats ... I'm sure two are better, one for each row.:T :T your comments will be appreciated.:yes: :yes:


----------



## chhelo

David,

I have not instslled yet as I am waiting to see if my riser will provide the tactile response it was desined for.

Chuck


----------



## salvasol

chhelo said:


> David, I have not instslled yet as I am waiting to see if my riser will provide the tactile response it was desined for. Chuck


Thank you for your response :T 

I was looking at your pictures and noticed that you put the black squares to separate the riser from the floor, I think I made the mistake of laying my riser directly to the floor (I didn't expect to add a buttkicker because I have a sub in the middle of my riser and I was hoping it will be enough to shake my seats, it does a little, but I want more ...:yes: :yes: )

Are you installing all your seats on the riser??? ..... How many buttkicker will you use??? ... Did you already buy them???? ... Where did you get them??? ... How much??? ... if you don't mind me asking you, I'm looking for a place to buy at least one to start and after installation I will see if I need more than one :scratch: :scratch:


----------



## RSH

If you are installing the buttkickers into the platform, I recommend using kinetic isolators under the platform to decouple if from the floor and at least two buttkickers.


----------



## don5738

if I where to install sub floor with 2 layers of plywood then how should I install my riser? right to floor or detatch? also my room is 22ft long 15ft wide I want to add buttkickers but I'm not sure how to go about it I wanted them installed in riser I think that might work best I will probably have 2 rows of 4 seating of some kind anyone with any ideas? 



thanks Don


----------



## RSH

The best way installing the buttkickers into the riser is to basically attach them to the frame of it. Now, you need to decouple the riser from the walls (leave at least 1/4" gap between the riser and the walls if the riser goes up to the walls and fill it with the fiberglass). Place the riser onto Kinetic isolators. This way it will be completely decoupled from the floor.


----------



## basementjack

Hey guys - another option is the aura bass shaker - they're about $39 ea at partsexpress.com
I have 4 of them under a 3 seater couch and 2 installed in my 2 seater couch.
They have 4 screw holes in them - so they'd be very easy to install into a platform.


----------



## RSH

Jack,

I do not mean to rain on your parade, but the Aura shakers are simply a joke comparing to the Buttkickers, and I doubt they will be able to shake a platform, unless you try to put a dozen of those - they are just buzzing little things that have not much power and extremely slow...


----------



## Guest

I have to agree with Roman. The Aura Bass Shakers are less expensive but definitely not as effective as the Buttkickers. The old saying that you get what you pay for holds true here.....


----------

